
SpeakerText Automates And Crowdsources Video Transcripts (100 Beta Invites) - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/07/speakertext-crowdsources-micro-tasks-to-automate-video-transcripts-100-beta-invites/
======
arfrank
The new design looks very good. I could definitely see this being useful for
online educational videos and interviews. I often find that I can read faster
than the conversation happens on video. It would be very cool if they could
partner with Khan Academy to transcribe all of the lessons. This would allow
for translation to other languages, which would also be a cool feature to
build into the product.

------
braindead_in
Very nice. Sphinx is a great, but what we found was that the open source
acoustic and language models are not good enough. To get any decent
performance out of it you had to develop our own. We gave up at that point and
switched our transcription process to a manual one. Maybe it time to go back
and have another look at it.

~~~
Caligula
Helps to have custom models. The free ones though are decent and a lot of
recent sphinx improvements help.

------
bravura
I preferred speakertext when it cost $.30/minute, not the new price of
$2/minute. I can understand why they would want to increase the price, but the
new price point means that it is not usable by casual bloggers.

------
bitstormer
Nice work guys, like the QuoteLinks.

